# Car Rental Discounts - Budget or Enterprise



## riverdees05 (Feb 23, 2007)

Are there any discount codes, coupons, specials on Budget or Enterprise rental cars?


----------



## BassAngler (Feb 23, 2007)

Try www.mousesavers.com


----------



## Dottie (Feb 23, 2007)

Try RCI discount for budget.  It is usually the best price I find.


----------



## Neesie (Feb 23, 2007)

Dottie said:


> Try RCI discount for budget.  It is usually the best price I find.



Dottie, how do you do this?  I've never taken advantage of it...and can't seem to get a deal for a car I need next month.  Would appreciate info!


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 24, 2007)

For Budget I always use the Walmart discount. W810011.  Sometimes it's good sometimes it's just ok.

Anne


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 24, 2007)

Neesie,

I've found that the best rental car prices varies between different sites for different dates and locations - so I usually check more than one site. At times
when I've not found what I would consider a good rental price - I go to www.hotwire.com and see what they're offering and then go to the  Priceline companion site www.biddingfortravel.com and submit a bid for 15 to 20% less than the Hotwire price. Sometimes this is successful & sometimes not.

Here are other sites to check:

http://www.mousesavers.com/rentalcar.html

http://www.aarp.org/travel/

Breezenet - http://www.bnm.com/

http://www.carrentalexpress.com/

http://www.carrentals.com/

http://www.traveldepot.net/car/

www.kayak.com

www.bookingbuddy.com

Costco rental car site

Good Luck

Richard


----------



## Detailor (Feb 24, 2007)

Southwest airlines often has very good car rental rate coupons for a variety of rental agencies listed in their Special Offers section - http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares_cars.html.  You do not have to be flying Southwest to use their discounts.

I've also sometimes found better rates than Costco's through BJ's Wholesale.  Apparently you do not have to be a BJ's member to use their discounts and coupons, either.

Others have mentioned Priceline and Hotwire as good sources too.  They can be as long as you understand that you have no control over which car rental company you'll get and you won't get any of the advantages that purchasing from the rental company will give you (somewhat flexible return rules, for instance, as some companies will not charge any extra amount if you return within a half hour or so of a twenty-four hour period and will usually charge a pro-rated amount for extra hours beyond a twenty-four hour period, while with P-line and Hotwire you'll probably be charged for an extra day if your return is beyond the a twenty-four period).

Dick Taylor


----------



## philemer (Feb 24, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> Are there any discount codes, coupons, specials on Budget or Enterprise rental cars?



Enterprise-20% off- customer # ETBX7A

National-one day free- coupon ID= NF15 and Contract ID= 5004607

Budget-$20 off weekly rental- BCD= X443030

Go to the respective websites and try these codes. Then compare to Costco or Sam's Club discounts (assuming you are a member of one). Then send me another PM if you'd like one of these. 

Also, go to alohaair.com and check through their links.

Phil


----------



## Dottie (Feb 24, 2007)

The Budget codes I use are X736324  or Y367802

Sometimes they are the same discount, but not always.  Most of the time they don't work for holidays.


----------



## mamadot (Feb 24, 2007)

I got a great rate at the Costco site. Used the $15 off Alamo. Booked 11 days in Kauai.  It was half the price of other sites and got free upgrade coupon also! Found the info here on TUG.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 24, 2007)

What is the address for the Costco site, I tried the link above and it didn't work.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 24, 2007)

Riverdee,

I went in and edited the link to make it work - didn't realize I had entered it incorrectly.  

Should work for you now.


Richard


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 25, 2007)

It does, thanks.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 25, 2007)

Are there any codes that work if you drop off at another airport location within the same state? Seems the ones I am using do not apply at least at Hertz. I know there are drop off charges that are adding up to half the car rental price. We really don't need the car for a week only 4 days but twill check weekly rates that can be cheaper. 


Anyone have a Dollar Discount code? So far they are the least expensive.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 25, 2007)

Richard,
Of all the sites I tried I really liked bookingbuddy a lot. Thanks for the tip. 

I most often use Kayak and Sidestep besides the direct sites and just started smartertravel as well.


----------



## susiequeve (Feb 25, 2007)

Got an awesome deal on Hotwire for Tampa.  Saved about $120.


----------



## Harmina (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a car reserved through National for our upcoming Maui vacation.
I checked what the rate would be with the ID code & contract # that Phil provided. It was only a saving of $15.10 for a 2 week rental. There was also a message that came up which said that coupon must be presented at time of pick-up.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2007)

For those considering using Hotwire or Priceline, Detailor made some excellent points earlier in this thread. Another point to consider is a reservation made through Hotwire or Priceline is non-refundable - so if your plans change after the reservation is made, you are out the money. You usually can cancel a reservation made with a major car rental company without penalty. 

So the trade-off becomes how certain you are of your travel plans and the need for the rental vehicle with the cost savings you get with Hotwire or Priceline. If there is any uncertainty in your travel plans then don't use them.

Also, the point about not knowing ahead of time what rental company you will be getting - I have found this to be a non-issue. For me it's always been a major car rental company (e.g, Hertz, Avis, National, etc). 

Detailor - I couldn't find any car rental offers on the BJ Wholesale website. Either I didn't look in the proper place or they only list offers periodically.
Would you provide a link if there is one. Thanks.

PCgirl - don't know any Dollar discount codes.  Try http://www.rentalcodes.com/ 
I forgot to list them in my earlier grouping.

Thanks for reminding me about Smartertravel .I had also forgoten to list them - www.smartertravel.com 
While this is off topic, another good thing that I like about Smartertravel is to use their site when you want quick information in one spot about airline flights
from Point A to Point B for a particular travel date. They've had some changes recently on how you access this information.  Near the top of their home web page is a row of links - put your cursor over "Travel Tools" and a submenu will appear - choose "Flight Schedules".  Put in your travel information and click "go".  You will be given a list of flights for that date.

Richard


----------



## Detailor (Feb 25, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Detailor - I couldn't find any car rental offers on the BJ Wholesale website. Either I didn't look in the proper place or they only list offers periodically.
> Would you provide a link if there is one. Thanks.
> Richard



Richard,
Try this link http://www.bjsvacations.com/promotion/bjs/carrental/default.asp
Or from the home page, select the Services link and then the Car Rentals link or icon.  Sorry, I forgotten that it was a little hidden.

Dick Tayor


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2007)

Detailor,

That did the trick.  Thanks for the link!


Richard


----------



## Neesie (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, so many people posted!  I can see I'll be busy this afternoon in my hunt to reduce the car rental price.  I've never tried HOTWIRE before, so I'll be sticking my toe in....

Thanks, everyone, for all the tips!


----------



## middleoforchid (Feb 26, 2007)

philemer said:


> Enterprise-20% off- customer # ETBX7A
> 
> National-one day free- coupon ID= NF15 and Contract ID= 5004607
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,used the Enterprise code to book for HNL-it's from Entertainment book,do you still have the coupon that you can spare? thanks,Angela


----------

